# What size crate for an 8 week old?



## Wags (Dec 17, 2015)

We are getting our puppy in about 3 weeks, and we already have a large crate (42 inch) that our other dog used, but I want to get a smaller one for the puppy while we are training him. But I don't want to get a bunch of crates, just one other one which we will sell once he grows out of it. So would it be better to get a medium sized one, which he will be able to use longer (36 inch) or a smaller one and then switch him to the large crate sooner?


----------



## Coleen (Sep 18, 2015)

Hello!
Mine has divider that I use. I just move it when needed to. I'm getting ready to remove the divider completely now. I got the XL crate called "you and me" at petco. If you order it on line it's much cheaper. Good luck and enjoy your pup!


----------



## Wags (Dec 17, 2015)

Coleen said:


> Hello!
> Mine has divider that I use. I just move it when needed to. I'm getting ready to remove the divider completely now. I got the XL crate called "you and me" at petco. If you order it on line it's much cheaper. Good luck and enjoy your pup!


Thank you, our crate didn't come with a divider, I wonder if that is something we could buy, then just continue to use our crate? We don't want to buy a completely new crate, since our crate is in good condition.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

I assume the 42" is a wire crate? I would keep that one as is for later / at home...

for now since you'll likely be buying a second one, use this opportunity to get a box/travel crate. they're more "den like" and accepted by puppies, plus you can use it for car travel while he's small.

by the time he's fully crate trained and ready to go everywhere with you... the box crate will have aided in those transitions.


----------



## Wags (Dec 17, 2015)

Fodder said:


> I assume the 42" is a wire crate? I would keep that one as is for later / at home...
> 
> for now since you'll likely be buying a second one, use this opportunity to get a box/travel crate. they're more "den like" and accepted by puppies, plus you can use it for car travel while he's small.
> 
> by the time he's fully crate trained and ready to go everywhere with you... the box crate will have aided in those transitions.


What size would you think would be a good puppy/ travel crate for a box crate?


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Largest that will fit in your car!


----------



## Wags (Dec 17, 2015)

dogma13 said:


> Largest that will fit in your car!


I have a SUV, Ford Escape, so I could fit a very decent sized crate in my car. I was thinking the Ruff Maxx Camo dog crate in a 36 inch size, it says it will fit from 30-70 lb dogs, so I hope that would be the correct size for our little Bruce, and he'll be able to use it for a while as well!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Wags said:


> I have a SUV, Ford Escape, so I could fit a very decent sized crate in my car. I was thinking the Ruff Maxx Camo dog crate in a 36 inch size, it says it will fit from 30-70 lb dogs, so I hope that would be the correct size for our little Bruce, and he'll be able to use it for a while as well!


Think about a 42 inch.36 can get cramped for a large loonng Gsd


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I use a 42" crate at home, and 36" crates in the minivan. A couple of times that I've tried a 42" in the van, the dogs did not like it. I think they feel more secure traveling in the smaller crate.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Wanted to add that Russell is an oversized 90 lb boy, and he fits just fine in the 36" crate in the van.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

dogfaeries said:


> I use a 42" crate at home, and 36" crates in the minivan. A couple of times that I've tried a 42" in the van, the dogs did not like it. I think they feel more secure traveling in the smaller crate.


That's interesting!I don't crate mine in the car so no experience really.I can see how some dogs would feel safer curled up in a smaller area though.


----------



## Wags (Dec 17, 2015)

dogfaeries said:


> I use a 42" crate at home, and 36" crates in the minivan. A couple of times that I've tried a 42" in the van, the dogs did not like it. I think they feel more secure traveling in the smaller crate.


Thank you for this information! I don't think Bruce will be super large, considering that his mother isn't very big. He'll probably be around 70-80 # range, which is perfect for us. So I'm hoping a 36 crate will be big enough for him. I found one on amazon which I am thinking I will get.


----------

